# Goldmine Premium 9 database migration to new server



## kamanderi (Oct 17, 2016)

Hi,

I need some help with migrating Goldmine Premium 9 database to new server.

The old server is running MS Windows server 2003 with mssql 2008

The new server is running MS Windows server 2012 with mssql 2008 (same mssql)

I followed some instrutions I found on GM migration but had no luck so far...



Any help would be appreciated.



Thanks


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Can you provide a link to these instructions that are trying to use?


----------



## kamanderi (Oct 17, 2016)

DaveA said:


> Can you provide a link to these instructions that are trying to use?


Following links and the attached pdf file. Thanks.

https://www.experts-exchange.com/qu...ate-GoldMine-Premium-8-03-to-new-server.html4

https://msdn.microsoft.com/en-gb/library/ms188664.aspx


----------



## DaveA (Nov 16, 1999)

Now what issues are you getting?
Any error message and etc.


----------



## kamanderi (Oct 17, 2016)

I backed up the database and tried to restore it to new server's but says I can't due to diffrenet credetial on backup data. (It was expected). The alias, Authentication details, server name... all differnet.
Following someone's advise, tried to copy the entire GoldMine folder to new server and changed the dbalias.ini server name and location and tried to run GM, it asked for the right alias of the database (It's identical to old server's) which I did and asked for database credetial...as soon as I entered the details everything disppeared from screen
I'm sure, I'm not doing this correctly. Somehow the source database should be altered and the old server details including, alias, server name, location etc..changed to new server's... Then I should be able to restore it.


----------

